# Another Louisiana report



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like a great trip  on a more serious note though.... i really hope and pray for you guys they get a handle on this oil situation, its got us all sitting on the edge of our chairs   :'(


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

that is sooo awesome that you guys are out there catching fish amidst the "crisis". 

Not diminishing the seriousness of the spill and it's potential consequences, but too bad the mass media doesn't point/counter point their coverage with stuff like this to balance the reality of the situation as it is now.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice work putting yourself and the new guy on some fish.  I too hope your fishery doesn't get hit too hard by the coming disaster.


----------

